# Vorstellung Gravity Team Hoxberg



## audimaster (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich wollte an dieser Stelle mal unseren Verein und unsere Downhill Strecke vorstellen.

http://gravity-team-hoxberg.de/
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMWKD4OO8pc&feature=player_embedded"]Gravity Team Hoxberg Die Strecke FrÃÂ¼hjahr 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]



*2008* haben wir in kleiner Runde das Areal der Downhill-Strecke beim Saarforst gepachtet und sofort mit den BaumaÃnahmen begonnen. Zuerst wurden hauptsÃ¤chlich im oberen Teil der Sieben-Meter-Double, FÃ¼nf-Meter-Double, Corner-Jump und die Anlieger geschaffen. Danach folgten diverse Drops, ein Step-Down, eine kleine Freeride-Linie mit einer BrÃ¼cke und einem Step-Up / Step-Down. Im mittleren Teil wurde ein zwÃ¶lf Meter Double gebaut und eine schÃ¶ne Schleife bergauf mit diversen Wurzel- und Stein-Passagen eingerichtet. Im letzten Teil wurde das alte Bach-Gap neu gestaltet und diverse SprÃ¼nge gebaut. Unser âKettensÃ¤gen Michelâ hat uns dann noch eine Northshore-Linie mit Skinny und Skinny-Drop durchs Brombeerfeld gebastelt.

*2011* haben wir uns aufgrund der steigenden Mitgliederzahl dazu entschlossen einen Verein zu grÃ¼nden. Die Anzahl der GrÃ¼ndungsmitglieder belief sich damals auf 20 Sportbegeisterte, die auch schon im Vorfeld aktiv mit von der Partie waren. Das Gravity Team Hoxberg besteht derzeit aus 35 Mitgliedern (Anzahl steigend).

*2012* konnten wir dann den ersten groÃen Erfolg verbuchen. Zusammen mit den Downhill-Kollegen vom âFahrvergnÃ¼gen Trierâ und den Jungs vom âWEZ Trassemâ stellten wir den ersten Saar-Mosel-Gravity-Cup auf die Beine. Somit hatten wir es als kleiner Verein geschafft den ersten offiziellen saarlÃ¤ndischen Downhill Cup zu veranstalten. In diesen Sinne nochmal ein dickes DankeschÃ¶n und ein Lob an die Kollegen aus Trier und Trassem, ohne die das alles nicht mÃ¶glich gewesen wÃ¤re.

*2013 *ist natÃ¼rlich eine Neuauflage des Saar-Mosel-Gravity-Cups geplant. AuÃerdem haben wir noch vor ein Enduro-Rennen auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Termine werden noch bekannt gegeben.

*FÃ¼r die Zukunft* erhoffen wir uns natÃ¼rlich in erster Linie viele neue Interessierte und Mitglieder sowie noch mehr neue und grÃ¶Ãere Events (Ideen und Anregungen hierzu nehmen wir gerne entgegen). Wir wÃ¼nschen allen Downhillern weiterhin viel SpaÃ und unfallfreie Abfahrten! Alle Vereins-Termine werden auf der Homepagen die sich noch im Aufbau befindet und auf Facebook verÃ¶ffentlicht.


Leider muss ich an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen dass das befahren ausserhalb unserer Trainingszeiten (Samstags ab 12 Uhr und nach Absprache) fÃ¼r Nichtmitglieder aus VersicherungsgrÃ¼nden ausdrÃ¼cklich untersagt ist.
Ich bitte euch darauf RÃ¼cksicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Tobilas (28. Mai 2013)

audimaster schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> ........
> 
> Leider muss ich an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen dass das befahren ausserhalb unserer Trainingszeiten (Samstags ab 12 Uhr und nach Absprache) für Nichtmitglieder aus Versicherungsgründen ausdrücklich untersagt ist.



Moin, da fragt sich dann der Laie: wie wird man Mitglied ??

Jedenfalls ne sehr gute Sache, was sich da enwickelt hat. Ich komme öfter dort oben vorbei und sehe was sich über die Jahre getan hat: Respekt!!

Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audimaster (28. Mai 2013)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Moin, da fragt sich dann der Laie: wie wird man Mitglied ??
> 
> Jedenfalls ne sehr gute Sache, was sich da enwickelt hat. Ich komme öfter dort oben vorbei und sehe was sich über die Jahre getan hat: Respekt!!
> 
> ...


 
hallo roland


http://gravity-team-hoxberg.de/index.php/anmeldung

so 

gruss


----------

